# Thank you Claude & Jill



## KenLamain (May 11, 2021)

Thank you for allowing us to help with the purchase of your new to you 2021 Phoenix. This boat started its life in TN and ended up KS. Also thank you to Dennis at Ozawkie Boats in Ozawkie, KS for working with us. We appreciate the opportunity to help make this happen. Really nice clean look. Enjoy the new ride. We hope your live wells are always full.
Thank you,
Ken & the Jireh group.


----------

